# TradTech Lobo 17" Carbon ILF Riser



## k222 (Jan 16, 2015)

Any speculations on this offering?

Will be interesting to see how it compares with W&W's Black Wolf, and how it will justify the 11% premium.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm curious as well...waiting for more info. Anybody?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

interesting, cant wait to until they post a pic of this and the new limbs


----------



## jerrym (Mar 18, 2007)

Pics are up. Looks like the Wolf with a TradTech logo.


----------



## Christopher1022 (Mar 2, 2015)

They are remarkably similar in appearance. Lobo is wolf in Spanish, of course, which would seem to lend credence to jerrym's assertion. I'm sure there will be an insider on this thread shortly who can point out any differences. At least the line is expanding.


----------



## k222 (Jan 16, 2015)

I couldn't spot structural or design differences in the picture.

Product description is a copy & paste, save for the mispelling.


----------



## ggolaji (Mar 8, 2015)

W&W is probably making them for lancaster archery(trad tech).
I know they used to make most of their line from Samick but i guess they are shifting to other manufacturers.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

ggolaji said:


> W&W is probably making them for lancaster archery(trad tech).
> I know they used to make most of their line from Samick but i guess they are shifting to other manufacturers.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## AZtrad (Mar 7, 2016)

The rounded front part of the grip on the Lobo would make the difference for me over the squared off edges on the W&W grip.


----------



## jerrym (Mar 18, 2007)

AZtrad said:


> The rounded front part of the grip on the Lobo would make the difference for me over the squared off edges on the W&W grip.


grips are the same


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

like how it looks, would probably grab the win&win and save the $50 though unless there is something we are not seeing.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I shot the Win and Win at Baltimore yesterday with the wood/carbon limbs. Really liked the riser and grip. I thought that the limbs vs felt heavy for marked poundage, but that is likely due to the wood/carbon construction.


----------



## AZtrad (Mar 7, 2016)

So the front part of the riser on the W&W is not flat with squared edges as show in the pictures?


----------



## jerrym (Mar 18, 2007)

The front of the RISER is squared on the Black. Grips look the same.


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

If the grip on the Lobo is rounded on the front, I will probably pick one up - that was one of things I didn't like about my Black Wolf, and I didn't want to butcher it.

However, I suspect it is just a poor photo online / bad angle


----------



## Christopher1022 (Mar 2, 2015)

Lancaster raised the price of the Black Wolf by $50 to match the Lobo. Lol!


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

Christopher1022 said:


> Lancaster raised the price of the Black Wolf by $50 to match the Lobo. Lol!


That's one way to deal with the price gap!


----------

